# General > Business >  looking for trademan for large commercial kitchen to be installed

## oakley2007

looking for quotes from a trades man  to do a large kitchen , house is just a shell and will need all work done to bring it to high commercial standard  . kitchen to be 10 m by 4 m . please call me on 07733085252 after monday or send a tx and i will get back to ya soon . thanks

----------

